
Copy complete – supercut of computers in films of the 70s/80s/90s - ChrisArchitect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LzgAzasqbpA
======
ChrisArchitect
from last year, not sure how I missed it - but a great trip down memory lane
of tons of appearances of computers in films over the years. See also
[http://www.starringthecomputer.com/](http://www.starringthecomputer.com/)

